# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  ريحة البن

## musab aljak

*يـــا ضـــل مفروش جوات الحــوش مقشــوش ونضيــف من قولت الزيــف 
مرشوش بـ مويـــــة ريــــد وحنــــان والبـــن في النـــار .. 
 وتهب ريحتـــك اااخ وأنـــــــا راسي يـــــــدوش

متقـــريف ليـــــك ...

والمطـــرة بدت في داك الحوش المامـــعروش ..

ريحة البن على قناة زول الفضائية فى وجهة نظرى انه البرنامج الاميز فى هذا الشهر الكريم على الفضائيات السودانية

*

----------


## musab aljak

*[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*[youtube][/url][url]&feature=related[/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*[youtube][/url][url]&feature=related[/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فعلا يامصعب برنامج رائع وفيه شباب وشابات رائعين وشعراء موهوبين وكلامهم بيخش القلب من جوه
*

----------


## musab aljak

*بعض الاشعار من برنامج ريحة البن :: ..

  رائعة محمود الجيلي
هناي
http://goo.gl/dbFIm
_
محمود الجيلي | اتخيلي بس نحن الإتنين
http://goo.gl/UIvMm
_
رائعة محمود الجيلي | بخونك
http://goo.gl/xmQJQ
_
عمار | ما أظنك
http://goo.gl/CmWtL
_
نحن لو اخطأنا مرة انت طبعك بس تسامح
http://goo.gl/dxdNB ::


للتحميل الضغط علي الرابط تحت اسم القصيدة

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله يامصعب انا بحضرو باليل وبالنهار في الاعاده ههههههههههههه
البرنامج الاول هذا العام
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالهنا والشفا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خواطر 7 + مع كل الود و التقدير + اقوان في رمضااااااااااااااااااان بث ههههههههههههه

*

----------


## محمد star

*ريحة البن لم يفوح فى قلايه
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*برنامج مميز جدا وهادف
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
والله البرنامج مميز والاداء والاريحية ممتازة  عند الشباب
اتمني من الجميع متابعته 
ودمتم طيبين
*

----------


## waleed salih

*ريحة البن جمعية شعرية تكونت في جامعة الجزيرة 
وكنت من المحظوظين جدا الذين حضروا تكوين تلك الجمعية الشعرية 
وكان عندهم يوم في الاسبوع 
الناس كانت في لهفة متييييين يوم ريحة البن يجي 
حيث تلغي جميع ارتباطاتك من خلط وقراية وغيرو 
وسوف اقوم برفع الشلتر الذي شهد ابداعات ريحة البن في ايامي الاخيرة للجامعة 
وبعدها تخرجت 
اييييييييييك ايام في النشيشيبة الحبيبة 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

ريحة البن جمعية شعرية تكونت في جامعة الجزيرة 
وكنت من المحظوظين جدا الذين حضروا تكوين تلك الجمعية الشعرية 
وكان عندهم يوم في الاسبوع 
الناس كانت في لهفة متييييين يوم ريحة البن يجي 
حيث تلغي جميع ارتباطاتك من خلط وقراية وغيرو 
وسوف اقوم برفع الشلتر الذي شهد ابداعات ريحة البن في ايامي الاخيرة للجامعة 
وبعدها تخرجت 
اييييييييييك ايام في النشيشيبة الحبيبة 




ذى ما اتوقعت يا وليد 
لانو الشباب ظاهر عليهم شلة واحدة
*

----------


## مناوي

*يا مصعب الجاك كل البرامج التلفزيونية في رمضان مو نافعه ووهمية ما عندها اي ابعاد ثقافية ولا هي عاداتنا ولا  ولا ؟؟؟؟

القنوات الفضائية كل البرامج بتاعتها مقتبسة من برامج اخري اي برامج من قنوات اخري 


غير يكون في كورة منقولة ما بقعد اتفرج في فضائية سودانية نهائي
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

يا مصعب الجاك كل البرامج التلفزيونية في رمضان مو نافعه ووهمية ما عندها اي ابعاد ثقافية ولا هي عاداتنا ولا ولا ؟؟؟؟

القنوات الفضائية كل البرامج بتاعتها مقتبسة من برامج اخري اي برامج من قنوات اخري 


غير يكون في كورة منقولة ما بقعد اتفرج في فضائية سودانية نهائي



والله يامناوي مع احترامي لي وجهة نظرك 
بس في برامج سمحه شديد في رمضان دا بالزات بس انت مامدي نفسك فرصه تشوفا هههههههههههه
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ريحة البن

انا بعرف واحد اسمو بدر الدين 

كان زارنا في جامعة القضارف كذا مره

من احد مؤسسي واعضاء ريحة البن 

وحصل جو معاه بعض الشباب

بدر الدين دا انسان بالجد وشاعر شاب ممتع

بالصدفة بقلب في القنوات يوم بعد الافطار لقيت البرنامج شغال في زول بالجد 

من ريحة البن على طول فهمته وعرفته انو دي هي نفسها ريحة البن جامعة الجزيره

وبالجد برنامج ممتع للغاية
                        	*

----------

